# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Do I bring a blanket and a pillow?

## Travel2

I'm heading to Asia in the fall. After about a month of travelling I will end up in Chiang Mai to take a Tefl course. Is it a smart idea to bring a pillow or blanket?
I have a travel pillow, but it's not something I would use other than on a plane or bus.


Thanks!

----------


## susanfree

Its better to carry one as  you never know when the need arises.

----------


## hotelscyprus

It is always better to have a travel pillow. I faced many situations while on wheels..we need them for sure.

----------


## jscarrlay

yes i will take pillow and blanket in travel, because i feel very cold in journey, so i never forgot that to take in my beg.

----------


## zontyfinels

Say you're on visiting holiday in Fiji, when you receive news that a relative has had a serious accident. If you have an appropriate strategy, your holiday insurance strategy will compensate you for the expenses associated with closing the rest of your trip and your extra expenses to get house quickly.

----------


## travelinstyle

I'd take both travel pillow and a blanket. You'll never know when you need them.


Take care and enjoy your trip!  :Smile:

----------


## kathycarter

Blanket pillows, often called quillows, are great accessories to toss on a couch, a teenagers bed or have on hand in the car for traveling. So, lean back and enjoy the comfy pillow or untuck and unfold the blanket for added warmth and comfort when chilly. They make wonderful gifts and can be created with special novelty fabrics that showcases the recipients interests.

----------


## davisj

It will be very cumbersome. using an inflatable pillow. Or buy these things in place.

----------


## travelinstyle

Well, if you ask me, I think bringing a pillow and/or blanket will be a bit bulky for my luggage.

I won't be bringing any of those to save space (for souvenirs) for my trip!  :Smile:

----------

